# Truck hit by IED and follow on contact.



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 22, 2009)




----------



## Blue (Jul 22, 2009)

Holy shit that's pretty intense, love how the gun ships flew over and started fucking shit up though :)


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 22, 2009)

lol :doh:


----------



## Blue (Jul 22, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> lol :doh:



I missed something didn't I?


----------



## roundbrown1230 (Jul 22, 2009)

It looks like they're shooting just to be shooting


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 22, 2009)

Well they took fire and returned fire, but I would say a lil over board on the return side... They laid hate, but were standing out in the open with out cover. So I am guessing it was not too much of a threat to them...


----------

